# Oktoberfest Hillclimb Ride Report and Photos



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Well. Only five hardy souls went, but it was a fun group. The weather held and only one flat (on SirBonk's really cool carbon rims...green here). Everyone did awesome, the last mile up killed everyone except SirBonk who was politely riding slow for the rest of us slow people; the boy is surprisingly strong on the climbs and a hell of good descender. SummitSelden thought he'd be smart and ride a MB with slicks, but I think the guy had to work twice as hard as the road bikers. 

When we took off in the AM, the dudes set out at a good clip and I thought I would have a nice hillclimb all by myself, but they were all gents and nobody hammered. So, I had buddies all the way up. 

First pic of the two riders w/red truck in background is SirBonk and SummitSelden starting into mile two. The gal pictured is the wonderful Broomwagon Driver Extraordinaire, Nancy. She was awesome! Thanks Nancy!

I was the only chick rider. One hundred plus chicks were notified and not one of them bit.
Argh. Come on people! 

Planning this again next year for third week of September, beer to follow despite it not being "Oktober." Hopefully we'll see more of you out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Where was this ride? I don't recall seeing any info here about it but perhaps I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

wasfast said:


> Where was this ride? I don't recall seeing any info here about it but perhaps I wasn't paying attention.


It was just outside of Wenatchee, off the Entiat River Road.
Yup, the ride info has been here for a while, just a few posts down.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks like a good time was had - I am sorry I could not be there.

I say this - having just taken the Turkey out of the oven!  

Happy ( Canadian) Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Hold your hillclimb in Colorado and I'll be there.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

TooMany, sorry you couldn't join, would've been fun to have you here. Hey, but it _is_ hard to forgo a well-roasted turkey. Besides, time spent with family is _waayyyy_ more important than a silly bike ride. 

Pablo, you're very funny. I can understand the die-hard Colorado mentality and I miss riding there myself. But that said, there are some truly brutal climbs in this part of the country. I'm surprised to hear myself say the training here, aside from the lack of altitude, is _better_.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

I missed the ride due, likely, to the way I read the forum. I use new posts and go through them in timestamp order. Guess I should check the sub sections more often. I'm in Vancouver,WA


----------

